# Old school Eclipse DSP/ Surround...any pics?



## autokraftgt (Aug 28, 2012)

Back in 1995-96 I had an Eclipse Digital Sound Processor / Surround sound.
It was like a full sized HU that was mounted under my Eclpise CD player. I think it may have been a Eclipse DSP1000?? I could be wrong.
It had "Church, Live, Jazz, Vocals (i think), and a few more. It created a surround sound or a digital delay that my rear fill would produce. It was pretty nifty back in the day. Then Eclipse had a better version DSP2000? AGAIN...don't know if thats correct. Now the higher end unit had a separate component with a control pad that was the size of the face of a HU. I believe it was touch screen and offered a few more tuning parameters and a few more "sound stages" I think "cathedral" was offered on that one??

The reason Iam asking is because I have never seen any of these units on DIYMA or else where. I don't think Eclipse offered these for too long and I was simply wondering if I had the model numbers correct, if anyone has any, or if anyone is still incorperating one of these in their systems.....Oh the good ol days lol
Thanks!


----------



## asawendo (Nov 22, 2009)

autokraftgt said:


> Back in 1995-96 I had an Eclipse Digital Sound Processor / Surround sound.
> It was like a full sized HU that was mounted under my Eclpise CD player. I think it may have been a Eclipse DSP1000?? I could be wrong.
> It had "Church, Live, Jazz, Vocals (i think), and a few more. It created a surround sound or a digital delay that my rear fill would produce. It was pretty nifty back in the day. Then Eclipse had a better version DSP2000? AGAIN...don't know if thats correct. Now the higher end unit had a separate component with a control pad that was the size of the face of a HU. I believe it was touch screen and offered a few more tuning parameters and a few more "sound stages" I think "cathedral" was offered on that one??
> 
> ...


It was DSP 1000 produced by Eclipse in 1991 IIRC


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

I had the JVC version of that DSP in the early to mid 90's. It had a big, clunky wired remote that connected to a separate "brain" and offered surround sound plus "church, live, jazz, etc. too". I can't recall the model number of the JVC although I do know that "TomTomjr", who at one time posted alot in the old school showoff section owns a couple of them. 
I'd be willing to bet that we're talking about nearly the same unit only with a rebadge.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

Anything like the clarion 720EQ with the stalk neck support or the 920EQ?


----------



## PPI_GUY (Dec 20, 2007)

smgreen20 said:


> Anything like the clarion 720EQ with the stalk neck support or the 920EQ?


Not sure if this was addressed to me or ???
But the JVC I had wasn't a "stalk mount". Just a big wired remote that I velcro mounted under my head unit.


----------



## smgreen20 (Oct 13, 2006)

No, it was just in general. The way they were being described they sounded similar.


----------

